# Recruiting 1-2 players - D20 Call of Cthulhu - Fog over Buenos Aires



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re-Recruiting 1-2 players (June 2009) - Drop a post if interested in joining. Starting at lvl 3*

Hi everyone. Im taking a big step here, at least if feels like a big step. 
Im seeking players that want to join me in a CoC game where i will be at wheel as GM. Ive not been a GM before, but i guess i have to start somewhere/sometime 
I have over 10 years of roll experience in real life and the last 3 years at Enworld.

*Fog over Buenos Aires - CoC D20*

First. As it is my first time as GM i will not take more then 3 players on a short game to get a fell of it in a pbp game. The story might evolve to a bigger and longer campaign if the players and myself feel im up to the task.

Second. My first language is not english so bear with my typos and bad spelling/grammar 
---


[*]The game will be sett to Buenos Aires, Argentina in the Classic Era anno 1930'ish. 
[*]First i want to see a character concept.
[*]Some connection to the city of Buenos Aires is a prerequisite. 
[*]26 points to buy stats. Make the character as you want but you got the option of using this Character Generator Dont post in the RG untill you get a go.
[*]I want to keep it simple so you are bound to one meele and one range weapon, having to choose from meele: Hunting knife, Machete
Baseball bat and Ranged: Generic handgun, rifle or shotgun. Choose what you want but you will need a good reason for having a ranged weapon
[*]Wealth Rules: Use invisible Castle/roller/. If you roll 1-3 re-roll the dice. I want every profession to get at least half of the max wealth amount. 
[*]When using Invisible Castle Use the full name of the character every time.
[*]Im gonna handle the dice rolling unless something else is said
*
*You saw a flash of light and a thunder rolled in from the sea. You feel dissy that night, the feeling getting worse as the fog creeps up from the port, nightmares of sea creatures engulfing your soul torments your mind. You awake with a sudden jerk to the morning sun. You dont know how or why but you remember a paper article about a mystic doctor claiming to see trough dreams the past, present and future of mankind.

You arrive at the La Nacion Argentina newspaper by foot from your hostel. You see press corps at their cars waiting for a call to rush off, a street musician is palying a tango tune on his accordion at the corner your at. Some people are listening and noding at the skill the musician have. He sing with a raspy voice a tune about love and despair, his voice bears years of alcohol abuse. *
*
RG - Character thread
OOC - Out Of Character
IC - In Character

Questions?

-DH tormented by Job


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

Heres my stats:

STR 10, DEX 14, CON 11, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 9


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

*Character Concept & Background so far, more forthcoming later.*

*Carlos Roberto Xavier*
Carlos was born and raised in Buenos Aires Argentina. His father was the head of the local police department and Carlos looked up to him a lot. He was always playing Cops & Robbers with his friends. Carlos almost always was the cop. So from a young age he took to being inquisitive and suspicious. He always watched all the cop shows on television. His attention to detail gave him the ability to recall more information than his peers and always aced his classes. When Carlos graduated from school he sought the best school to pursue a PhD in crime and law. He realized that Stanford was his best bet.

Carlos relocated stateside to attend Stanford. As a dedicated student and by attending classes year long without break he managed to get a PhD in criminology in six short years. After graduating from college Carlos applied to the Stanford Police Department. They saw him as an inexperienced, but highly motivated individual. Carlos quickly rose to the status of Lieutenant after three years and saved as much money as possible while paying off his student loan. 

With his loan paid off and a nice little nest egg, Carlos moved back to Buenos Aires and applied to the police force there. Carlos has been hard at work for the BAPD and is currently.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=My Character]Carlos Roberto Xavier
Male Detective Defensive-Option 

Representing Reveille


Strength 10 (+0) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 11 (+0) 
Intelligence 16 (+3) 
Wisdom 12 (+1) 
Charisma 9 (-1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 2" 
Weight: 200 lb 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond 
Skin: Tan 




Total Hit Points: 6

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 14 = 10 +2 [dexterity] +2 [defense bonus] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 10
Defense bonus variant rule is in effect.

Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Reflex save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +3 = 2 [base] +1 [wisdom]  
Attack (melee): -4 = 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (thrown): -2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (pistol): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Attack (rifle): -2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (shotgun): -2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (sub-machine gun): -2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Grapple check: +0 = 0 [base]  


Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge: 0 
Maximum Sanity 60 
Current Sanity: 60 


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 33 lb. or less
34-66 lb.
67-100 lb.
100 lb.
200 lb.
500 lb.




Languages:  




Feats:

Pistol Proficiency  
Point Blank Shot  

Class Skills:

Gather Information
Hide
Intimidate
Knowledge (law)
Knowledge (streetwise)
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Research
Search
Sense Motive
Spot


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Appraise Int 3 =  +3   
Balance Dex* 2 =  +2   
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 0 =  +0   
Computer Use Int 3 =  +3   
Concentration Con 0 =  +0   
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Drive Dex* 2 =  +2   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 3 =  +3   
Gather Information Cha 3 =  -1 +4  
Heal Wis 1 =  +1   
Hide Dex* 2 =  +2   
Innuendo Wis -1 =  -1   
Intimidate Cha 3 =  -1 +4  
Jump Str* 0 =  +0   
Knowledge (law) Int 7 =  +3 +4  
Knowledge (streetwise) Int 7 =  +3 +4  
Listen Wis 5 =  +1 +4  
Move Silently Dex* 6 =  +2 +4  
Open Lock Dex 6 =  +2 +4  
Perform_1 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_2 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_3 Cha -1 =  -1   
research Int 7 =  +3 +4  
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 7 =  +3 +4  
Sense Motive Wis 5 =  +1 +4  
Spot Wis 5 =  +1 +4  
Swim Str** 0 =  +0   
Use Rope Dex 2 =  +2   
Wilderness Lore Wis 1 =  +1   

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Carlos Roberto Xavier's Equipment:
Handgun, generic (damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 9, range incr. 20 ft., multifire)[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Revielle. Just smash the character together when you get the time. No hurry.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Will you be using the Defense Bonus variant DH?




Yes i will.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you want to handle starting wealth?

Considering my characters background (6 years to get a PhD in criminology, 3 years on the Stanford PD before heading back to Argentina) is it possible to get a bonus on my Profession modifier?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

Reveille said:


> How do you want to handle starting wealth?
> 
> Considering my characters background (6 years to get a PhD in criminology, 3 years on the Stanford PD before heading back to Argentina) is it possible to get a bonus on my Profession modifier?




Wealth Rules.

As detective yo get a -1 modifier to a 1d6 roll. Use invisible Castle/roller/. If you roll 1-3 re-roll the dice. I want every profession to get at least half the max amount. 

And no, no bonuses. It is after all a lvl 1 character.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> And no, no bonuses. It is after all a lvl 1 character.




Okay, got it:
1d6-1=5


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm having difficulty finding the cost of a 38 Special.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

Revielle. When using Invisible Castle Use the full name of the character every time.

the 38 is not the generic handgun, the 9mm is. 
Price 9mm is $30, and 9mm amo is $6.95 (50)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I necer thought I would see a game taking place in my city. Darn it, I don't have CoC


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 1, 2008)

*Also South American*



Voda Vosa said:


> Wow I never thought I would see a game taking place in my city. Darn it, I don't have CoC




Run and buy


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Revielle. When using Invisible Castle Use the full name of the character every time.



First name, middle name *and* last name? Seems a bit excessive.

But if you insist, its not a problem.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> First name, middle name *and* last name? Seems a bit excessive.
> 
> But if you insist, its not a problem.




Use as many names you want, but make it to one standard so that all the rolls are under one name.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump. Any more players wanting to join?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 7, 2008)

RG Gallery for your character Revielle.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 11, 2008)

No surprise its hard to recruit people for a CoC @ EnWorld, but this game will recruit until i get at least 2-3 people


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 21, 2008)

Still 1 or 2 more players to get this rolling. BUMP


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 23, 2008)

Still 1 or 2 more players to get this rolling.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 27, 2008)

first post updated.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 1, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking for 1-2 more players. Details at first post.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Crap - am I too late for this game?

I am a gringo, but I loves me some Argentina, Borges and San Martin (um, and O'Higgins!)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> Crap - am I too late for this game?
> 
> I am a gringo, but I loves me some Argentina, Borges and San Martin (um, and O'Higgins!)




No your not. And despise being a gringo you are welcome aboard 

Take a look at the fort post and take it from there. I dont quite know if Revielle is still with me, but im gonna take contact with him to see if he still up for this encounter with the dark forces of pure evil 

-DH


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 4, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> I dont quite know if Revielle is still with me, but im gonna take contact with him to see if he still up for this encounter with the dark forces of pure evil



I'm still here.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 5, 2008)

[sblock=My Character]*[SIZE=+2]Felix Oquendo

[/SIZE]* Male Other Occupation Offensive-Option 

Representing committed hero

Strength 14(+2) Dexterity 12(+1) Constitution 14(+2) Intelligence 11(+0) Wisdom 10(+0) Charisma 13(+1) Size: Medium Height: 6' 0" Weight: 200 lb Eyes: Hazel Hair: Dark Brown Skin: Tan 

Total Hit Points: 8
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 11 = 10  +1 [dexterity] 


Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 10
 Defense bonus variant rule is not in effect.
Initiative modifier:+1 = +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:+2 = 0 [base] +2 [constitution] 
 Reflex save:+3 = 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
 Will save:+0 = 0 [base]  Attack (melee):+3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]  
Attack (thrown):-2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (pistol):-2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency]  
Attack (rifle):-2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
 Attack (shotgun):-2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
 Attack (sub-machine gun):-2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] -4 [nonproficiency] 
 Grapple check:+3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength]  

Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge:0
Maximum Sanity50
Current Sanity:50

Light load:58 lb. or less
 Medium load:59-116 lb.
 Heavy load:117-175 lb.
 Lift over head:175 lb.
 Lift off ground:350 lb.
 Push or drag:875 lb.

Languages:  Spanish

Feats:


Melee Weapon Proficiency
 Track

 Class Skills:


Animal Empathy
Balance
Handle Animal
Hide
Intimidate
Knowledge (biology)
Listen
Move Silently
Perform_1
Ride
Use Rope
Wilderness Lore

 _Skill Name_ _Key Ability_ _Skill Modifier __Ability Modifier_ _Ranks_ _Misc. Modifier_ 
Animal Empathy Cha 5 =                  +1 +4 
 Balance Dex* 3 =                   +1 +2 
 Handle Animal Cha 5 =                 +1 +4 
 Hide Dex* 4 =                  +1 +3 
 Knowledge(biology)Int 2 =                 +0 +2 
 Listen Wis 3 =                  +0 +3 
 Move Silently Dex* 4 =                  +1 +3 
 Perform(Guitar) Cha 3 =                  +1 +2 
 Ride                  Dex      5 =                   +1                +4 
 Use Rope Dex 3 =                 +1                +2 
 Wilderness Lore Wis 3 =                  +0 +3 
 
* = check penalty for wearing armor


 _Class_ _HP rolled_ 
 Level 1: Other Occupation 6 
 

Equipment:


Knife, hunting (damage 1d4, crit. 19-20/x2, range incr. 10, 1 lb, piercing)
.38 Llama Ruby (damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 9, range incr. 20 ft., multifire)

[/sblock]

A gaucho who gets into too many knife fights on the outskirts of town.

invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/18252/


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 6, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> [sblock=My Character]*[SIZE=+2]Felix Oquendo
> 
> [/SIZE]* Male Other Occupation Offensive-Option
> 
> ...




Character is ok besides 3 points. 
1. As stated in first post: 
I want to keep it simple so you are bound to one meele and one range weapon, having to choose from meele: Hunting knife, Machete
Baseball bat and Ranged: Generic handgun, rifle or shotgun. Choose what you want but you will need a good reason for having a ranged weapon.
2. You lack background.
3. You lack rolling for wealth and purchase equipment.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 6, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 6, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'm still here.




Can you please gather you character sheet and background into one post to take one last look at it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 6, 2008)

Do not post here yet. 

In Character Thread is here. And its pinned to the first post in this OOC thread. 

Rouge Gallery is here.

When you guys get the final check of the character and are allowed to post in the RG thread we can start the game. Seeing forward to it 

-DH


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 7, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Character is ok besides 3 points.
> 1. As stated in first post:
> I want to keep it simple so you are bound to one meele and one range weapon, having to choose from meele: Hunting knife, Machete
> Baseball bat and Ranged: Generic handgun, rifle or shotgun. Choose what you want but you will need a good reason for having a ranged weapon.
> ...




What background would you suggest for a gaucho?  I just picked 12 skills which looked like they made sense.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2008)

Just noticed the thread...
So, do you have room for one more active player ?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 7, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> What background would you suggest for a gaucho?  I just picked 12 skills which looked like they made sense.




I wont suggest you anything as i want you to come up with something. Think on a gausho as the american cowboy traveling the big "pampa" taking care of the hords of bovines at his charge, drinking an chasing women at their free time. A gausho might work 2-3 months put on the pampa with a handful of other men and given 2-3 weeks free.

A gausho is out of his element in a big city as Buenos Aires.

Why did the gausho seek the city? a motive sort of speak. Will he try to blend with the cosmopolitan and urban argentinians? or will he be high voiced and skirmishing from bar to bar?

I let you to it


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 7, 2008)

*Recruitment closed.*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Just noticed the thread...
> So, do you have room for one more active player ?




Yes. You will be taken aboard. And with that close the recruitment. 
I know it says taking one alternate, but i happily make a spot for you Von.

Read first post and give me a background for your character. Notice that we got 2 offensive players already. Its not a must but it would be nice to have one defensive player to.

We got Reveille as a detective and Committed Hero as a gausho.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2008)

*Prof. Juan Martínez Escudero*

I'll take the professor slot, defensive mode.
The concept is a foreign professor, coming from espana, Universidad de catalona.
He is expert with ancient inscriptions and theology. Learning the cultures of ancient America – The great Inca , and the smaller tribes that settled in Argentina – Guarani, Ona, Aymara. 
He just arrived to Buenos Aires from Rio de Janeiro. 
Being in Bolivia in the past, he knows the way of the jungle, so he have a machete and knows the nature.
I'll develop it further with skills and ...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2008)

*wealth rolls*

starting wealth for fog in buenus aires (1d6=3) first roll was 3 so second roll:
starting wealth second roll (1d6=2) only 2. 
third roll:
third roll for starting wealth (1d6=3) 3 again.
you know what I take it.
let's say he spent his money on the voyage to south america from europe.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 8, 2008)

Oquendo fell afoul of the military commander of Gral. Pico in the Pampas.  The soldier thought that the young gaucho had dishonored the man's sister.  Because of his new rival, Oquendo fled to the capital and his living on the last of his savings.

Because of that I'd probably like to have the minimum savings.  And a horse if that works.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 8, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> starting wealth for fog in buenus aires (1d6=3) first roll was 3 so second roll:
> starting wealth second roll (1d6=2) only 2.
> third roll:
> third roll for starting wealth (1d6=3) 3 again.
> ...




Ok. take the 3.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 8, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> Oquendo fell afoul of the military commander of Gral. Pico in the Pampas.  The soldier thought that the young gaucho had dishonored the man's sister.  Because of his new rival, Oquendo fled to the capital and his living on the last of his savings.
> 
> Because of that I'd probably like to have the minimum savings.  And a horse if that works.




Take a 3 as wealth. 

A horse is possible but you would have to have it placed somewhere. Buenos Aires is quite urban in the 1930 and it would be difficult to actually use the horse in the city. Unless you take a job as a carriage man taking some money for a tour of the city center.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2008)

*Juan Martínez Escudero*

[sblock=sheet]
Male Professor Defensive-Option 

Strength	8 (-1)
Dexterity	10 (+0)
Constitution 10 (+0)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 16 (+3)
Charisma	14 (+2)

Size: Medium
Height: 1.90m
Weight: 85kg
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Light Brown
Skin: Light
Age: 40

Total Hit Points: 6 
Speed: 30 feet 

Armor Class: 12 = 10 +2 [defense bonus] 
Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed: 10
Defense bonus variant rule is in effect. 

[sblock=stats]
Initiative modifier:	+0	= +0 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:	+2	= 2 [base] 
Reflex save:	+0	= 0 [base] 
Will save:	+5	= 2 [base] +3 [wisdom] 
Attack (melee):	-5	= 0 [base] -1 [strength] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (thrown):	-4	= 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (pistol):	-4	= 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (rifle):	-4	= 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (shotgun):	-4	= 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Attack (sub-machine gun):	-4	= 0 [base] -4 [nonproficiency] 
Grapple check:	-1	= 0 [base] -1 [strength] 


Machete (damage 1d6, crit. 19-20/x2, 2.5 lb, slashing)
Handgun, generic (damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 9, range incr. 20 ft., multifire)

[/sblock]
[sblock=Cthulhu Mythos and Sanity]
Cthulhu Mythos Knowledge:	0
Maximum Sanity	80
Current Sanity:	80
[/sblock]

Languages: Spanish, Portuguese, English, Inca	

[sblock=Feats]
Skill Focus (Know Religion)	
Trustworthy
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]	
Class Skills: Concentration ; Diplomacy ; Gather Information ; Knowledge (anthropology) ; Knowledge (geography) ; Knowledge (history) ; Knowledge (religion) ; Research ; Ride ; Speak Language ; Spot ; Swim.

Skill Name (Key Ability)   Skill Modifier = Ability + Ranks + Misc. 
Appraise	Int	2 = 	+2		
Balance	Dex*	0 = 	+0		
Bluff	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Climb	Str*	-1 = 	-1		
Computer Use	Int	2 = 	+2		
Concentration	Con	2 = 	+0	+2	
Diplomacy	Cha	4 = 	+2	+2	
Disguise	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Drive	Dex*	0 = 	+0		
Escape Artist	Dex*	0 = 	+0		
Forgery	Int	2 = 	+2		
Gather Information	Cha	6 = 	+2	+4	
Heal	Wis	3 = 	+3		
Hide	Dex*	0 = 	+0		
Innuendo	Wis	2 = 	+2		
Intimidate	Cha	2 = 	+2		
Jump	Str*	-1 = 	-1		
Knowledge (anthropology)	Int	5 = 	+2	+3	
Knowledge (geography)	Int	5 = 	+2	+3	
Knowledge (history)	Int	6 = 	+2	+4	
Knowledge (religion)	Int	9 = 	+2	+4	+3 [skill focus] 
Listen	Wis	3 = 	+3		
Move Silently	Dex*	0 = 	+0		
research	Int	6 = 	+2	+4	
Ride	Dex	3 = 	+0	+3	
Search	Int	2 = 	+2		
Sense Motive	Wis	3 = 	+3		
Spot	Wis	6 = 	+3	+3	
Swim	Str**	3 = 	-1	+4	
Use Rope	Dex	0 = 	+0		
Wilderness Lore	Wis	3 = 	+3		
* = check penalty for wearing armor 
This character also has 4 ranks in Speak Languages.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Light load:26 lb. or less
Medium load:27-53 lb.
Heavy load:54-80 lb.
Lift over head:80 lb.
Lift off ground:160 lb.
Push or drag:400 lb.

*Wearing:*
Clothing: [1 men's shirt, 1 Lace bottom breeches, Man's topcoat, Hat, Glasses]
Pocket camera (with film inside), Pocket watch, Pocket knife. 

*Inside Cheap trunk (40 lb):*
[2 quart canteen, backpack, bedroll, thermal blanket, cotton blanket, wax candles (24), flashlight 3 cell, 12 flashlight batteries, Atlas, dictionary Spanish/German, dictionary Spanish/Italian, Machete, generic handgun, first aid kit, 2 emergency flair, 6X binoculars]

*Inside Suitcase (15 lb):*
[Men's toilet set, Tailored silk dress suit, 1 men's shirt, 1 lace bottom breeches, Film (17) exposure, 2 pencils, Umbrella, Rain Slicker and hood, Riding suit, leather gloves, hiking boots.]

*Wealth:* 5866.37$
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Juan Martínez Escudero 's Spells Known: None
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
Juan is a professor in the Faculty of Library Sciences and Documentation, Universidad de Barcelona, Barcelona. Specialize in history, languages and cultures of the South American tribes. His forefathers were among the Spanish settlers that came from Spain to the new world and conquer the Inca lands. He was among the party that rediscovered the Inca settlement of Machu Picchu in 1911 with Hiram Bingham III.
Now, he returns to South America, he traveled from Barcelona by plane to Rio, spending a week with a Brazilian associate, then he took a boat from Rio to Buenos Aires, seeking new knowledge from Universidad de Buenos Aires.

He is a well swimmer, taking a dip every Friday in the Mediterranean for an hour or so. And well known horse rider, participating in numerous royal competition back in Spain, not taking any trophies yet, but he get applauded.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 8, 2008)

Reveille and Strahd_Von_Zarovich please post your characters into the RG.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2008)

> "In this Campaign some use of spanish will be used. The spanish parts will not be translated unless its very important to know the information given. If you like you can use this Translator that i find quite useful."




My Spanish level is poor. But I hope I’ll catch on some of it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 9, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> My Spanish level is poor. But I hope I’ll catch on some of it.




Its just gonna be bits an d parts, nothing to really worry about


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 9, 2008)

We can now start the game. 

IC


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 10, 2008)

Any questions, suggestions or comments on my style or the game will be appreciated.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 16, 2008)

Just to make it clear. I will roll dices for you, but you still have to make the statment IC that you want to use skills. Hope none of you have to this point thought that i have rolled any skill checks for you. Use a ooc: and the [.sblock][./sblock] in the IC for this.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 18, 2008)

Commited, please post your character in the RG thread.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure people saw my absent note. I'll be away in Brazil from 1.10 to 16.10.
And I'm not sure about my internet availability.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 3, 2008)

As Revielle never showed up im gonna open the recruitment again for 1 more player. Lets see if anyone stumbles in.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 8, 2008)

Recruitment for 1 more player ongoing, game has started, but a character can easily catch up.


----------



## AlexS (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd be interested, if you don't mind taking on a relative novice.

I'd like to play a priest, perhaps- a Jesuit or something who has been punished by his order for being controversial/outspoken and sent to minister to a parish in a deprived area of Buenos Aires. 

If that's no good, maybe a young english aristocrat who has ended up in Buenos Aires on his Grand Tour? Maybe a bit down on his luck, or perhaps been sent out to get experience in the family business.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2008)

AlexS - welcome to the game. we sure need another player over here.
It is difficult to find CoC players on those boards.
I'm running a game over here too - if you want to join my game you arw welcome.
here is the link -  call-cthulhu-chaosium-secrets-middle-east


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 14, 2008)

AlexS said:


> I'd be interested, if you don't mind taking on a relative novice.
> 
> I'd like to play a priest, perhaps- a Jesuit or something who has been punished by his order for being controversial/outspoken and sent to minister to a parish in a deprived area of Buenos Aires.
> 
> If that's no good, maybe a young english aristocrat who has ended up in Buenos Aires on his Grand Tour? Maybe a bit down on his luck, or perhaps been sent out to get experience in the family business.




Hey there AlexS, yes welcome aboard. You find character creation in the first post of this thread. I would prefer the priest as character, but the englishman can do to, up to you really. 

As i said character creation stuff in post #1.

As von says hes running a CoC game to but with other rules, easier rules to be honest, so if you want two games you probably getting it 

Seeing forward to see your character.

-DH


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 24, 2008)

So the doctor has a lose mouth. 
You are now aware of the plot and the doctors importance. I want you both to go for that lvl 2. Remember to post your skill using.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

Level 2 - Yay .. I'll edit my sheet ...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2008)

DH - I'm going to close my CoC game and re-start it in a new recruiting thread. Since people posted 1 post in the IC before they vanished. You can post an interest message again and I will send a new RG link also. I hope more people will show interest this time.

Commited hero - you are more then welcome to join my CoC game. it is based on the rules of Chaosium and not D20. it is much easier. Hope to see you over there since finding CoC players on those boards are harder then killing an ancient dragon.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 30, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> DH - I'm going to close my CoC game and re-start it in a new recruiting thread. Since people posted 1 post in the IC before they vanished. You can post an interest message again and I will send a new RG link also. I hope more people will show interest this time.
> 
> Commited hero - you are more then welcome to join my CoC game. it is based on the rules of Chaosium and not D20. it is much easier. Hope to see you over there since finding CoC players on those boards are harder then killing an ancient dragon.




Ok Von.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys updated your sheets?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2008)

I updated


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 15, 2008)

Commited. Please update your sheet to lvl 2. 

Von & Commited. Please state if theres any information you want in the Fact and Event post, i would summarize but i dont want to put anything there that is not coming from your clever minds  The post is here Fact and Event

-DH


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2008)

*Facts* - if you going to summarize what is written in books and notes that should be great. Since some of the notes were stolen, maybe you can write what the journalist remembers 
It should be written the name of the persons that the Dr. said the cult killed them and where they died. We will investigate the crime scenes to see if something the police didn't find still remains.


----------



## Committed Hero (Nov 17, 2008)

Just updated - here is HP roll:

HP (1d6=5)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2008)

Fact and Event

Updated.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 27, 2008)

Make a list of the things from your hotel. Time to populate those equipment list if you forgot something.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Make a list of the things from your hotel. Time to populate those equipment list if you forgot something.




Since the professor arrived to the hotel today, most of his stuff is packed. He will take everything he owns and will check out.
He will tell the desk clerk to tell everyone that seek him that he packed his stuff and left to Sao Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 28, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Since the professor arrived to the hotel today, most of his stuff is packed. He will take everything he owns and will check out.
> He will tell the desk clerk to tell everyone that seek him that he packed his stuff and left to Sao Paulo, Brazil.




So no update to your equipment list?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2008)

No update


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 8, 2008)

All information posted in fact and event post is information you know as facts. The information has been given by Alvaro Uribe and Dr. Trujillo.


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys, I'm sorry I have been MIA - its been a very busy month already.  Feel free to kill me off if it speeds things up.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2008)

Committed Hero said:


> Guys, I'm sorry I have been MIA - its been a very busy month already.  Feel free to kill me off if it speeds things up.




Well im not to impressed with the level of participation even being a slow pace game. I will re-open the recruitment to find a player that is more active.
I wish you all the best commited.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 18, 2009)

*Back in biss*

Hey Von. Im keeping the recruitment open, but i would like that you keep the game going if your interested in doing solo until someone joins.

Felix will be NPC until further notice.

-DH


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 18, 2009)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 27, 2009)

UNSPEAKABLE VAULT (Of Doom)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 9, 2009)

Recruitment Bump


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 30, 2009)

Player interest bump!




So is there an opening in this game for a new player?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes it is.

Use your next post to develop a character. The necessary info should be in the first post. 
If you want read the story so far, but be sure not to use any of it in your character. You will not know IC the people of the story so far. 

Dont post in RG or IC.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 27, 2009)

Von. Please update your sheet to lvl 3.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 10, 2009)

Still recruiting. bump

first post updated.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 26, 2009)

The game is on hold until i get back from my vacations. 
Posting in about a week or so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

Drowned Hero said:


> The game is on hold until i get back from my vacations.
> Posting in about a week or so.




roger that ... if you have time post on my CoC game.
YOu can hope that in those two weeks, maybe someone lse will join this game
But I recommand you to move the game over there ... playing alone is not as much as fun when playing with others.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jun 28, 2009)

Well tbh i like just having you, easy and fast to update. I dont have the opportunity to have a big complex game. If i could get 1 more in this game it would be enough.

But i will give moving it a though when i get a chance.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 14, 2009)

Back on track.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 18, 2009)

Allrighty... Im advertising the game here - Play@YSDC • View topic - Fog over Buenos Aires - Classic Era anno 1930

Im going to move the action over there when i get more players and all is ready over there.

Meanwhile we keep playing this game at EnWorld.


----------

